# How many are lucky enough to take their wife fishing?



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

How many of you take your wife fishing? I'm a lucky man! Not only do I take my wife fishing with me, I also enjoy having her with me. She knows how to fish! She's really good at it! She is wonderful!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My wife will be the first in her kayak when we get to the water, and is pi**ed when it's time to go home. 

She's still a novice but she does love it!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife goes with me occasionally, just depends who else is going. I put her on a nice slot red on a grass line one time and neither one of us will ever forget that. Plus I was lucky she wanted to move to the coast when I found a house there.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife goes all the time with me.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

x2

My wife and I fish together 99% of the time. She's great company and get's really excited whenever she lands a nice fish. Life is good.


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

It must be nice to have a wife that you want to spend that much time with. For me, let me go by myself and let me get some peace and quiet. Lucky guys!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

"Da Boss" is my wade-fishing partner from day one. It is our 'quality time' together and looking forward to flounder run every year. We plan our work/vacation around the Galveston tide table during the month of Oct, Nov and Dec. LOL! Of course we have his and her fishing yaks!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

me 2


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My wife hates it. Fine by me, we enjoy some independant time and she usually misses me a little extra if you know what I mean


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My wife has gone with me a few times. She likes boat riding & taking pictures of coastal birds...fishing not so much. She is a big animal lover & gets upset when I catch a fish & it bleeds. :frown: She does her thing, I do my thing, & we do our thing. Fishing is for me & the boys. :cheers:


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^my thoughts exactly^^^^


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

and she baits her own hook. she out fishes me when she goes. she takes them off the hook herself also. good woman right there


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

My wife loves fishing and I love fishing with her! She'll go floundering, wading in the surf, camping, bay fishing, etc. The only thing she hasn't done is fishing in the gulf. When she was little she used to go out with a friend on her dad's shrimp boat in the gulf but never rod and reel fishing. She's fun to fish with and if it's hot it's bikini season which I ain't got no complaints about!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the pleasure of teaching her fishing, and everything that involves:
"I HATE POTLICKERS"
"We don't sling meat"
"Go ahead you can make it through there"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> if it's hot it's bikini season which I ain't got no complaints about!


Pics or it never happened William.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine three....


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

If the boat is leaving the driveway you can bet my wife is in the truck. LOL.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pics or it never happened William.


It's not bikini season, lol. Here you go though for the winter season:


----------



## Blue Goose II (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine loves to fish but still knows I Need the guy time with the Buds. Plus I never hear then end of it when she outdoes me. What she does not know is I get more excited when she catches the big ones than she does.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Iv'e had my wife wading with me in chest deep (on her) water with no bottom in 35 degree weather chunkin arties for hours at a time. No fish on that particular trip as we were goin for a wallhanger but it is all good when ever she wants to go as long it isn't "guy time" or work related. She understands that part of it as well. She loves it as much as I do and I'm happy for it.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

>Plus I never hear then end of it when she outdoes me. 
It happened *too often*, so I have learned how to deal with all the ribbing. However, it is sweeter when she out fished "them guys!"

>What she does not know is I get more excited when she catches the big ones than she does.
That is so true!

But I will need to 'fess up that having a wife as a fishing buddy is a huge plus: You can buy all sorts of fishing paraphernalia without a fuss from the CFO. "It is for you honey!" phrase always works for me. I always make a point to make sure that her equipment is better than mine, so if I fish with a Chronarch, she would have a Calais (and who said that I cannot borrow the Calais sometimes ??  ) So it is win-win.

Of course there is no free lunch. After each trip I would have to clean two sets of rod and reel, and often two limits of flounders to process, too. But over all I would say it is a fair trade-off.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Iv'e had my wife wading with me in chest deep (on her) water with no bottom in 35 degree weather


My comp is down, so no pics....My wife likes fishing, but really likes crabbing better...keeps her busier, she says...

We started at San Luis Pass in the late 70s, wadefishing, but she always wore a bottom....It was hard enough to keep my hands off....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

the hook said:


> My comp is down, so no pics....My wife likes fishing, but really likes crabbing better...keeps her busier, she says...
> 
> We started at San Luis Pass in the late 70s, wadefishing, but she always wore a* bottom*....It was hard enough to keep my hands off....


LOL. I meant mud. The other no bottom while wading stopped for me when I put nthat ring on her finger a few years back. :frown:


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

My wife loves being on the water...and fishes on occasion...but mostly does the whole bikinni and layout thing while I fish on the bow.....she nets my fish...and flips the baitwell switch on request.....she is perfectly happy just reading and lounging.....works great for me....and no matter where Im at if the fishing isnt good I can just turn around and admire the view....


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

My wife and I fish together and shoot doves, she will "watch" deer but will never shoot one


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I can count the times my wife didn't go fishing with me on one hand! Rain or shine 99.99% of the time she is by my side!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

trophytroutman said:


> How many of you take your wife fishing? I'm a lucky man! Not only do I take my wife fishing with me, I also enjoy having her with me. She knows how to fish! She's really good at it! She is wonderful!


I'm lucky enough to barely catch my limit of white perch while the little lady is waiting for me to "finish it up.........some time today".
She's a bit of a show off when it comes to the white perch spawn on Rayburn.hwell:
Now saltwater or whiteperch on Dam B, I'm bustin' her bubble

On a side note, she's gonna take me alligator hunting in 'Ouisiana with some friends someday
edit: unlike a few of my male friends, my wife can back the frickin' boat down the ramp without imitating a sidewinder rattlesnake.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

I was a fresh water fisherman when i met my wife to be. She and her family were saltwater fishing people. She and her family showed me how to fish all over Matagorda. She is the best fishing partner I could ever have. DO I OUT FISH HER? No. She goes with me every chance that she can.


----------



## Jcorky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

She's not my wife yet but hopefully one day soon she will be but she loves to go fish with me an the guys. She has outfished me several times but like ive always told her I'd ratherwatch her catch the fish so i can lay back an have a beer or two before the wade. She's a keeper an wall hanger to me lol


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

My wife LOVES to go fishing with me...and I LOVE to have her go. The sheer joy she gets when she hooks and lands a fish is intoxicating...


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

My entire family loves to fish. My wife loves fishing, and my kids gave up little league sports this year to do more fishing and hunting. They don't always get to go every time, but my wife is my new tournament partner this year in our fishing club. Can't wait for that.... There is no greater joy to me in life than to watch my family catching a great fish.... 

I just realized these pics are all of the boys, I'll have to be sure to get some of mama this year.....


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Yep, love when we get to go out. She grew up a city girl but married a country boy and i love showing her how nice a sunrise , or sunset in the outdoors can be.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> edit: unlike a few of my male friends, my wife can back the frickin' boat down the ramp without imitating a sidewinder rattlesnake.


I'm just happy when I can back my car down the driveway.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I'm just happy when I can back my car down the driveway.


I'm extremely patient
'specially with a keeper


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

My fiance is with me 99% of the time. She's got as much passion for the sport as I do. We aren't the most successful fisherman, but you wouldn't know it by the fun we have out on the water. Consider myself one of the lucky one!!


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

*?*



trophytroutman said:


> How many of you take your wife fishing? I'm a lucky man! Not only do I take my wife fishing with me, I also enjoy having her with me. She knows how to fish! She's really good at it! She is wonderful!


 So took the wife fishing this weekend was she good luck?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

You're kidding right? I might as well just bring a bunch of bananas with me..HA!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love taking mine fishing.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Suckers, I go fishing to get away.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I take mine








Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine would go with me till the doc had to do some surgery on her nose. Dermotalogist told her to stay out od the sun. So now when she wants to go out, it's for a late afternoon boat ride.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wife's idea of roughing it is 2 towels per shower, so no on the fishing. Does like to ride around in the boat though.


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

My wife says that buying the bigger boat is the best thing we have ever bought. She wants to fish every time we splash it. If it's for the boat or for fishing, it's ok to get it, so I'd say I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## CUATTHEBAR (Apr 22, 2011)

My Wife likes to fish she just fished the Babes on Baffin and Blue. I'm a lucky person She also hunts too.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

LaserLine said:


> My wife says that buying the bigger boat is the best thing we have ever bought. She wants to fish every time we splash it. If it's for the boat or for fishing, it's ok to get it, so I'd say I'm pretty lucky.


Wait till she sees the next size up! You lucky dog!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine loves it and can hang with any of the guys.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Yep, my fiance loves it!

It started with her first fish



Works really well, I take her fishing and she takes me to football games! 
lol


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

She is not called the Redfish Queen for nothing.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I consider it "luck" my wife doesn't like fishing.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

OK, with this many wives/girlfriends that like to fish there should be a few that would like to fish our Texas Lady Anglers tournament November 3rd. It's a lot of fun with cash prizes, door prizes and usually either boiled shrimp or gumbo. They don't have to be a member to fish it this year and the husbands/boyfriends have a category too. PM me if you have any questions.

In regards to the post, I love to fish but I have to beg and plead to get my husband to go with me. He will only go if I can't find anyone else to go. But I still love him even if he isn't crazy about fishing.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Count me in. She's my best fishing buddy.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Mines as hard of a grinder as I know, wades year round and only chunks arti's. I'm a very lucky man.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*She's my first mate!*

I dare to say that she loves fishing even more than I do. When we go offshore all day in the heat she will want to grind it out until the sun goes down....I'm cryin' uncle at about 3pm..lol

I don't think we've ever been when she didn't outfish me! I would'nt trade it for the world. We now have our sights set on the flounder run.

Love you Mrs. Vitamin Sea

Rex


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Also enjoy my wifes company on many trips both huntn and fishn, after Roland Martin left I got a good arse eatn for having her take a picture with someone she hadn't met, said he could be some perverted rapist for all she knew, oh yeah>>she can back the trailer too!!!! Last women is a friends wife who is on their boat EVERY time it leaves, she out fishes him most all of the time and it just KILLS him to the point of it being down rite funny if your on the boat....WW


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My wife loves to fish and hunt as do the kids.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a nice pair!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:headknock


Blk Jck 224 said:


> That's a nice pair!


:headknock :rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My wife fishes with me most of the time and we really enjoy our time on the water. It's nice having a fishing buddy I can depend on. She's not big on winter fishing though. It started out with her just wanting to get some sun, but after watching me have all the fun she decided to give it a try. Now she likes fishing almost as much as I do. For the past few years I've been trying to ween her off the live bait, but she just doesn't have enough faith... or patience in lures. Sometimes I convince her to throw arties and the look on her face when she hooks up is priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I rarely go w/o mine. If I do she get's ****** :cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That's a nice pair!


 Sorry Spurger. Can...not.....re...sist. Iv'e GOT to concur!:biggrin: You da man!!:cheers:


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

My lovely wife fishes with me all the time. We take our 3yr old son with us quite often and it is some of the best times I could ever ask for. And believe it or not we usually catch a few fish.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*My Cajun Bebe does*

She won't stop chunkin until we are outa gas ,,shown here taking a break at the Sunday Beach Condo after a morning of Fishin. Then right back at it for the afternoon bite


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mine loves it too.


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

My wife LOVES Fishing...& she LOVES Hunting!! She always...goes with me!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

trophytroutman said:


> How many of you take your wife fishing? I'm a lucky man! Not only do I take my wife fishing with me, I also enjoy having her with me. She knows how to fish! She's really good at it! She is wonderful!


My wife spanks me every time on sandbass, crappies, and flounder fishing. I don't mind asking her a few more!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy thread resurrection batman!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

We fish together 90% of the time.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Every time we get a chance. She loves the fishing and being on the water.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

trophytroutman said:


> How many of you take your wife fishing?


I do. She's my best fishing partner ... and, it's her boat.

After the kids finally moved out, we sold the boat we had and spent our time making money and spending it paying off bills and remodeling the house three boys largely wrecked. No time to fish. But then, in '08 we dropped by the Houston Boat Show "just to look" as the wife reminded me while we were backing out of the driveway. Long story short, she continued talking to one of the salesman while I crawled up on a yacht to see what a "rich people" boat looked like. When I came back out she was not where I left her. From the top of the yacht I had a good view of the whole showroom ... and there she was, over at the sales desk signing papers.

So, yeah I take her fishing ... or maybe she just lets me tag along.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My wife goes with or without me! 
she loves it!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mine doesn't get too go as much as she should because of her job and she just finished up her degree in December. I'm hoping to get her out locally with me a lot more now that she is finished with school. When we are on vacation she goes on every trip.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

My wife fishes with me all the time. Would not chafe it for anything


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep mine likes fishing and hunting. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am with the minority!! My buds and I go to belch, fort, tell old girlfriend stories, cuss, smoke, drink a little too much (after fishing) and generally go to pot.

It is a joke around here.....every time I go, she paints a room or something. I have a saltwater fishing bud and a freshwater fishing bud, and it is usually a week at a time when I am gone, during the week. Retirement isn't ALL bad! LOL

Girls are supposed to do girly things and men do manly things!! Why, next thing you know, they will want their own professional basketball team or run for president!!

Later
R3F

Just kind of joking, more or less!!


----------

